# Ideas needed for 60gal setup



## dorton (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been trying to decide what should go in my 60gal setup. I thought about beardies, uros, and about 500 different things.
I am open to suggestions.
Let me hear it.
Justin


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 23, 2007)

How about a viv. with some gargoyl geckos or my favorite gecko, the Satanic Leaf Tail!

Uros are cool, beardeds..i just see to many around for me to have them lol.

A desert theme with some off the wall lizards like curly tails and swifts would be cool...they are a blast watching them run around all the time.


----------



## Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

How about a Blue tongue skink?

You could also do a colony of white's treefrogs.


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 15, 2007)

How about some poison darts.Easy to care.


----------



## olympus (Nov 15, 2007)

How about a couple scorpions with an ultraviolet light so at night they light up like a christmas tree.


----------



## dorton (Nov 15, 2007)

olympus said:


> How about a couple scorpions with an ultraviolet light so at night they light up like a christmas tree.



I had not thought of that, but I saw some done like that at a recent show and it was awesome. That may be a cool idea, thanks.

PS. Your sig rocks!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I made that sig!!! Ha I like the Poison Darts idea. I have always been fascinated by them and you can really get into making a neat setup. Black Jungle has some really cool stuff on their webpage.


----------



## dorton (Nov 16, 2007)

I hadn't thought about the dart frogs either.
That could be a gorgeous setup!
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## nat (Nov 16, 2007)

I kept darts for years and I loved them because they are bold (they won't hide on yah when you walk into the room) and they are dirunal so you get to see them do their thing. Also, their songs are quite beautiful (more like birds then the angry duck noise I equated with my white's tree frogs). The next thing I plan on doing when I have the time and space is setting up another dart colony. They are by far my most favorite vivarium that I have set up so far. 

Here is one of my fat p. terribillis from a couple years ago. Man I miss those guys! (the last one died this summer, they were over 10 years old)


----------



## dorton (Nov 16, 2007)

10 YEARS! Wow, I had no idea they were so longetic.


----------

